# erratic radio volume



## billfishboy (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 2010 LE Murano with the six-CD changer. The volume control no longer works correctly. When turning it up, the volume might go down or up to a blast. Likewise when turning the volume knob down, the volume usually goes up. Sometimes it does nothing. The volume control on the steering wheel works just fine. Also, it appears that the knob on the climate control fan may be possessed as well. It generally works ok, but doesn't always respond.
Any ideas of the cause?

Is it likely the electronic board behind the cover plate or the entire radio?


----------



## lupin36 (Oct 7, 2018)

I had to the same on my 2010. The control knobs are optic instead of the old rheostat variable resistance type. Both the volume and fan speed were wonky on mine. Easy fix, pull affected knobs and spray with quick-dry electronics spray, let dry a minute or so and voila they work. The electronic parts spray cleans off the optical sensor.


----------



## billfishboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, that's a great tip. Can't wait to try it. I was thinking of buying a whole new faceplate and/or radio from Ebay. I'm hoping it work work on mine.


----------



## lupin36 (Oct 7, 2018)

Money back guarantee


----------

